# billing for second stage TURP



## anneabel (Feb 24, 2012)

My physician took a pt to surgery because he was clotted off and did a partial TURP on him (took down part of median lobe with resectoscope to stop bleeding) and then said in his op note his plan was to take him back to surgery for remaining TURP which he did 3 days later. I billed this as a 2 stage TURP. 52601 on first surgery and 52601-58 on second one. We are getting second one denied (after notes sent in) by Medicare. Their response was this procedure code can only be billed once in a lifetime but all the reports I have read about 2 stage TURP's say to bill it this way since they took the 52612 and 52614 away. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## nkorab (Jun 6, 2012)

We had to bill 52630 for the second TURP. Medicare paid then.
Hope this helps
nkorab


----------

